# MOtherfuckin I-29 really?



## LeeevinKansas (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so i been trying to get to the damn sugar beet harvest. And i totally got stuck in South Dakota. FUckin bullshit......

A few days ago I left and tried to get up to the harvest up in Drayton, ND. My friend was leavin to head to Chicago for some concert, and I was able to catch a ride to KC... Now i knew to go up I29 but I got dropped off in Gladstone, KC, on the NE side in MO. I stood outside that QT for like 4 hours smoking. Just relaxing. Then I was able to walk NW in the morning. Didnt have a fucking clue where I was going. But then i came upon some outskirt of the 435 around KC....and I-29...So i sat up top waitin for a ride and soon some old lady picked me up, ramblin on bout how her brakelights were out. SHe took me to I-29 going straight north and let me out by the airport.

So then I sat there for about an hr on the onramp waiting for a ride north, no sign, just thumb. Eventually this old farmer headed to Atlantic, Iowa, stopped and picked me up. So i ended up riding with him all the ways to I-80 right north of Atlantic. I waited in the middle of nowhere, for a ride West down I-80 ( I29 was flooded and closed North of St. Joseph, and the detour was I35 to Des moines, but 71 was a closer detour. ). Eventually this beat up red and black ghetto tuner that had already passed me came back around and i got into the most crowded fucking car. laundry, dogs, man but they took me to Avoca, like 30 miles down the road.

From Avoca, I got a ride with some real nice lady from Sioux City, and she took me all the ways. She was pretty cool and i bought her subway and shit. And she showed me all her like hunting guns and bows and shit. She dropped me off in Sioux city by riverside park or somethin..... so i bought me a steel reserve at caseys and went to the hill behind the dg's, and the rails right there, and made camp up the side about 200 ft. and fuck that hill was a bitch getting up. rolled down it, you know like, crashing through trees in a cloud of dust roll, trying not to attract attention., i tried using some rope to scale the trees as handholds and shit but i ended up finding some wierd ass path that made walking slighty easy. So i made camp up the side of this hill, and drank the beer smoking snipes just chillin killin time. Then in the morning I stole my way around caseys and the dg lots lookin for snipes. but then i walked to the onramp to go up north on 29. then this kid saw me tryin to light a cig i had found and and bought me pack and gave me a ride up to the north side of sioux city. and i waited at that stop (sry idk the exits i didnt pay attention and i forgot some) and i havent had more than 15 hrs of sleep in over 60 hrs. dont say its not possible ive drank a ton of caffeine fuuuckk.......so tired =_= ........ anyways i eventually caught a ride with some towtruck bigrig guy and this guy talked about how money and women were the root of all evil all the ways up to elk points first exit goin north on 29. Fuck that place man,. chill but annoying people. Anyways got a ride by cop to to some rest stop like 30 miles up the road.

hahaha i love cops. i love it knowing they cant do shit to me. got no warrants. which is funny. cuz we picked up some guy hitching to oregon down the road. But the dude had some warrent. gave some story his van broke down and he was moving shit to it in oregon. i dk. looked slightly familiar. forgot his name but i always remember faces. anyways he got taken off in the first cops car and some deputy gave me a ride up the road to this rest stop exit area. said i could walk on the interstate. which totally explained why i never saw a no pedestrian sign all the ways up 29 from kc. so i walked up 29 4 miles to the next exit and shit went to hell. see

im a broke ass hitchhiker. i dont panhandle anywhere as much as i could. plus i try to not break the law as much so i dont wind up like the guy we picked up and got hauled off to jail. anyways so i dont have as much food or water as i should. im seriously wingin it as i go. so here i am exhausted at exit 31 or 37 i cant remember. out of food and water. cant for the love of god get a damned ride north. i mean nobody even notices me. so im like fuuuck... i know ppl dont have an obligation to pick me up but still....after 8 hrs trying to get a ride north i was like fuck this shit im going back., plus my feet are were all hardcore blistered and had got foot rot bad and could barely walk. so i was like fuck this shit im going back. so i sat there on the south side trying to get a ride south. and this chill ass stoner just barely saw me in time and gave me a ride all the ways back to Platte City north of KC.

so i hung out in town for a bit replenishing my supplies with like 7$. so then i went down 92 east. 2 miles down the road i tried to bed down. but it had just rained and i couldnt find anywhere good. so i hear this car flying down the road behind me. and im like fuck man. this cop comes up to the crossroad behind me down the hill where i had just tried to find a place to camp. so he flies off north and im like shit. im fine i just like to avoid cops. so i start trying to get up this damn hill. then bam huge spotlight floods me and the area. moves left. moves right. stops on me. then it turns off and im like wtf. i turn around and theres no cops. so im like shit i keep moving. then whoop whoop. red and blue strobes. i stop. i turn and bam FUCKING 3 cop cars just sneakin up behind me. idk how the fuck ididnt hear em or see em coming. so turns out they were all bored and someone called in about me and they raced to see who could find me first  lol. fuckin hilarious. so 1 of em gave me a ride east to smithville.

in Smithville i chilled at the gas station right there on 92 for the night. the worker guy was cool as shit and gave me free coffee, energy drinks, and sleep all night in the backroom. then in the morning he gave me a ride to KC SE side. where he lived. drank a bunch of lager beer or watever for breakfast. then he gave me a ride to east 435. where i caught a ride in the bed of some chill pickup truck southern rebels lol. flew down the highway doin like 90 it was exhililerating as it always is doin shit like that. then we just stop on the highway and theyre like "time to go bud!" so i hop the fuck out real quick and grab my pack and walk down to the off ramp and then hop back to the east onramp going on I70 east. But i couldnt get a fucking ride and by this point i had exhausted my supplies again and my foot rot was just horrible. fuckin gross i know but man i had no socks the first day sucked ass. so i i caught a ride int he ghetto around that area from some kid azn ricer guy who had the most badass ride to the greyhound bus station. bought a cheap ass 69$ ticket to wichita. now i been chillin in wichita for a bit and im headed east soon to the coast.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 12, 2011)

buy some damn socks already!!! lol


----------

